# Ambulance Ignition Kill "Thingie?"



## MMiz (Jan 14, 2006)

On our newest ambulances we got this little switch that lets us take the keys out and keep the engine running.  If you attempt to press the brake, or put it in gear, the engine cuts off.

Anyone else have one of these?  It really seems like a no-brainer for an ambulance feature.


----------



## Stevo (Jan 14, 2006)

news to me, maybe it was made for sorts like the lady who used the PA ?

~S~


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jan 14, 2006)

It's a security device.. Lil toggle on the dash, green & red light..

So you can leave the heat/ac, lights, inverter, etc. on while away from the rig; but keep some skanky scum from stealing it.


----------



## MMiz (Jan 14, 2006)

TTLWHKR said:
			
		

> It's a security device.. Lil toggle on the dash, green & red light..
> 
> So you can leave the heat/ac, lights, inverter, etc. on while away from the rig; but keep some skanky scum from stealing it.



That's it exactly!  I was thinking more along the lines of _Keeping some 12 year-old from driving away_, but I'm sure it does just as well dealing with the "skanky scum"


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 14, 2006)

The remote start system I have for my car has the same feature.  It is convienent, and I think it is a good idea for ambulances especially.


----------



## Phridae (Jan 15, 2006)

TTLWHKR said:
			
		

> It's a security device.. Lil toggle on the dash, green & red light..
> 
> So you can leave the heat/ac, lights, inverter, etc. on while away from the rig; but keep some skanky scum from stealing it.



hell, we try to get our older ambluance stolen.
We aim for deer.
put slow moving vehicle signs on the back.
cross the battery cables. 
Damn thing won't die.


----------



## DT4EMS (Jan 15, 2006)

I have worked on ambulances that have had them. I think they shold be standard equipment. The ones I have used were a little red button you pushed, turned the ignition to the "Off" position and remove the keys.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jan 15, 2006)

They definitely come in handy on extremely cold and extremely hot days.


----------



## colafdp (Jan 15, 2006)

we have the same thing on our ambulances. it's just a switch labelled "anti-theft" and we turn that switch on, and then take the keys out of the unit. it's a lifesaver on those cold and hot days. up here in canada, i have yet to see an ambulance without the anti-theft.


----------



## Jon (Jan 15, 2006)

rescuecpt said:
			
		

> They definitely come in handy on extremely cold and extremely hot days.


I remember the "heat wave" Third Watch episode....and them having to get the FD to come put out their ambulance.... I found it funny the first time, in re-runs, when I was working for a private Co. with POS rigs.... I found it hilarious...


----------



## CaptainPanic (Jan 15, 2006)

Well now I know how to appropriately 'steal' an ambulance now should I ever get the urge to.  :lol:

But serious the average Joe citizen probably would not even think about the "switch" on the button, just kick it gear then *ker-put cough cough, spoot* then theyd get mad and the crew would catch em hitting the steering wheel and cursing the engine.......

Good idea though, comes standard on most high-end civilian vehicles, it should be standard on ALL emergency vehicles.

-CP


----------



## Jon (Jan 22, 2006)

I love to turn it on, into alarm, when my partner isn't paying attention. As soon as they step on the brake, it cuts off, the horn starts, and they look like an idiot...


----------

